# Είναι εύκολη η σχολή της Αγγλικής φιλολογίας;



## dimitsos (May 14, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σας.

Είμαι 24 ετών και μετά από 4 χρόνια παραμονής στη σχολή του χημικού Αθήνας, αποφάσισα να πάρω διαγραφή. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δε μου άρεσε καθόλου τελικά το τμήμα και οι καθηγητές ήταν μερικώς έως παντελώς αδιάφοροι. Έτσι, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, αποφάσισα να ξαναδώσω πανελλαδικές για να περάσω σε ένα άλλο τμήμα, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να σπουδάσω κάτι. 

Αποφάσισα να μπω στο τμήμα της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας Αθήνας. 
Παρότι μπήκα στο site της σχολής, μου έχουν μείνει μερικές απορίες.

Θα ήθελα, αν έχετε φυσικά κι εσείς χρόνο και προθυμία, να μου απαντήσετε σε μερικές κρίσιμες για μένα ερωτήσεις:

1.Είναι εύκολο το τμήμα της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας?? Πώς είναι τα μαθήματα?? Εύκολα?? Δύσκολα??
2.Πώς είναι οι καθηγητές εκεί μέσα?? Γιατί στο χημικό ήταν τελείως για τα πανηγύρια.
3.Έχει καταργηθεί η μεταφραστική εργασία στη σχολή σας?? Χρειάζονται προαπαιτούμενες γνώσεις στο τμήμα ή αρχίζετε τα Αγγλικά από πολύ χαμηλό επίπεδο?? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πάρει το Proficiency. Στο παρελθόν, είχα πάρει μία μέθοδο εκμάθησης αγγλικών την οποία ξεφύλισα για λίγο και όταν την πρωτοείδα, μπορώ να πω ότι μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα γλώσσα και στη γραμματική και στο συντακτικό!!! 
4.Πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει να ξαναδώσω πανελλήνιες για να γίνω φιλόλογος της Αγγλικής?? Βλέπετε, παρότι ήμουν από θετική κατεύθυνση, στα φιλολογικά ήμουν πάντα πολύ καλός και ειδικά στη γραμματική των αρχαίων, αλλά και στην έκθεση.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Δημήτρης Παπαδημητρίου


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες, Δημήτρη. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου. Δεν ξέρω κάποιον που να πέρασε πρόσφατα από το τμήμα, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει. Οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές εδώ δεν προέρχονται από το ΤΑΓΦ. Και μερικοί είναι... από το Χημικό. Αλλά, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι: άλλο αγγλική φιλολογία και άλλο μετάφραση. Μπορεί να μην έχουν και καμιά σχέση (υπερβάλλω). Εσύ προς τα πού έχεις στραμμένη τη ματιά σου;

Λεπτομέρεια: Κάποιοι γκρινιάρηδες εδώ μέσα δεν έχουν καθόλου καλή γνώμη για τα αγγλικά ερωτηματικά σε ελληνικό κείμενο.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2014)

Γεια σου, συνάδελφε! 

Εγώ έχω τελειώσει το τμήμα αγγλικής φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Αθήνας, αλλά έχουν περάσει αρκετούτσικα χρόνια από τότε ;) κι έτσι δεν ξέρω τι και πόσα έχουν αλλάξει.
For the record, στην εποχή μου όλα τα μαθήματα -παραδόσεις και εξετάσεις προφορικές και γραπτές, γίνονταν στα αγγλικά, και μόνο τα μαθήματα επιλογής στα ελληνικά (ή στην αντίστοιχη ξένη γλώσσα, αν είχες επιλέξει μάθημα γλώσσας). Οι παρουσίες (δυστυχώς) δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικές. Είχαμε, φυσικά, εργασίες και αρκετή ύλη προς εξέταση. Προσωπικά, πέρασα σε σχετικά καλή σειρά με απλές γνώσεις lower (όπως λεγόταν τότε), το οποίο είχα πάρει τρία χρόνια νωρίτερα, και έκτοτε δεν είχα ασχοληθεί με τα αγγλικά!

Για νεότερες πληροφορίες, ρίξε καταρχάς μια ματιά εδώ. Και δώσε προσοχή σ' αυτό που σου λέει ο Νickel: άλλο αγγλική φιλολογία, άλλο μετάφραση. Μπορεί να είσαι ένας άριστος δάσκαλος αλλά καθόλου καλός μεταφραστής, και τούμπαλιν. Ή να τα έχεις και τα δυο, όμως θα χρειαστεί να το ανακαλύψεις. ;)


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2014)

Εγώ τυχαίνει να έχω τελειώσει και τα δύο, πρώτα χημμηχ-εμπ και μετά Αγγλική φιλολογία (εδώ), αλλά πολύ παλιά. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να έπαιρνες πρώτα το πτυχίο σου από το Χημικό, αλλά δεν ρωτάς αυτό.

Η σχολή της ΑγγλΦιλολογίας μου είχε φανεί πάρα πολύ εύκολη για κάποιον που ξέρει αγγλικά. Εγώ πήγαινα μόνο στις εξετάσεις (τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια άλλωστε ήμουν φαντάρος) και τελικά πήρα πτυχίο με άριστα, ενώ στο πολυτεχνείο μας έβγαινε το λάδι. Αλλά για τις εξετάσεις διάβαζα. Είχα μάθει καλά τους ρομαντικούς, και τους έβαζα οπουδήποτε -και αυτό πιάνει. Και ένα γραπτό χωρίς γλωσσικά λάθη, πάντα κερδίζει.

Αλλά προφανώς από τότε θα έχουν αλλάξει πολλά.


----------



## dimitsos (May 14, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως κλίνω περισσότερο προς αγγλικη φιλολογία παρά στη μετάφραση. Έχω μπει στο site της σχολής κι έχω κατεβάσει και τον οδηγό σπουδών του τμήματος, απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω αν είναι εύκολη η σχολή σε σχέση με το χημικό, το οποίο φτύνω αίμα για να το τελειώσω και στην ουσία το έχω παρατήσει.
Κι εμένα μ'αρέσουν πολύ τα αγγλικά κι έχω πάρει το Proficiency, απλά έχουν περάσει 7 χρόνια από τότε που το πήρα και πιστεύω πως τα έχω κάπως ξεχάσει. 
Λέτε να μην μπορέσω να τα καταφέρω και τελικά να μη σπουδάσω τίποτα??


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Γεια σου, dimitsos.

Βλέπω ότι, πολύ σωστά, προβληματίζεσαι για το μέλλον σου. Καθόλου περίεργο για έναν νέο άνθρωπο στις μέρες μας. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, που έχεις ξεκινήσει και έχεις κάνει κάποια μαθήματα, έχεις δώσει κάποιες εξετάσεις στο Χημικό, το συγκριτικό σου πλεονέκτημα είναι να τελειώσεις πρώτα αυτό το πτυχίο. Όσο και αν δυσκολεύεσαι με το Χημικό, ένα νέο ξεκίνημα σε έναν τομέα που δεν τον είχες επιλέξει εξαρχής, όπου φοβάσαι ότι τα όπλα σου μπορεί και να έχουν σκουριάσει, δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο. Άλλωστε, σε τι ακριβώς προσβλέπεις από την αγγλική φιλολογία; Σε ένα χαρτί από έναν τομέα που δεν ήταν καν η πρώτη επιλογή σου; Σε έναν διορισμό, κάποτε, στο Δημόσιο;

Η πρότασή μου, ενός ανθρώπου με πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια από τα δικά σου, που έχει κάνει πάρα πολλά λάθη στη ζωή του, είναι να αγωνιστείς και να ολοκληρώσεις αυτό που έχεις ξεκινήσει. Δεν ξέρω το πώς και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ και δεν πρέπει να σου κάνω συστάσεις, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα σου είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από ένα νέο ξεκίνημα. Άλλωστε, κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει να κάνεις και ένα δεύτερο πτυχίο αργότερα, αφού τελειώσεις πρώτα αυτό όπου έχεις ήδη επενδύσει τόσον χρόνο.

Και να ξέρεις ότι το χειρότερο ύστερα από μια μεγάλη αλλαγή ρότας είναι ότι σε κάθε δυσκολία θα βρίσκεις πρώτο αντίπαλο τον εαυτό σου και τις αμφιβολίες σου αν έκανες καλά. Γι' αυτό, προχώρα τις σπουδές σου και ταυτόχρονα εξέταζε τις μελλοντικές επιλογές σου. Μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις και κάτι άλλο, που δεν το έχεις φανταστεί καν, για όταν τελειώσεις το Χημικό.


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα. Μην αφήνεις τόσο κεφαλαιώδη πράγματα στη ζωή σου μισοτελειωμένα. Σφίξε τα δόντια και συνέχισε. Δες το πτυχίο του Χημικού σαν κεφαλαιοποίηση του «χαμένου» σου χρόνου.

Όταν μου κάνουν ανάλογες ερωτήσεις παιδιά της ηλικίας σου, τους απαντώ: «Πάρε το πρώτο πτυχίο σου, και μετά μπορείς να γίνεις ό,τι θέλεις. Και χορεύτρια».


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2014)

Δημήτρη, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα (δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο!) που βλέπω άνθρωπο να μην πέφτει στη γνωσιακή πλάνη τού μη-ανακτήσιμου κόστους:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost_fallacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_costs#Loss_aversion_and_the_sunk_cost_fallacy
Πάρε τις αποφάσεις σου με βάση την καλύτερη δυνατή ανάλυση που μπορείς να κάνεις με τα στοιχεία που έχεις στη διάθεσή σου κι όσα άλλα αξιόπιστα μπορείς να μαζέψεις, κι όχι με βάση αποφάσεις σου του παρελθόντος που δεν σε εκφράζουν.
Το Χημικό το επέλεξε ο Δημήτρης τού 2009, όχι ο Δημήτρης τού σήμερα.
Θα άκουγες τον Δημήτρη τού 2009 όσον αφορά τις συμβουλές του για πανεπιστημιακή κι επαγγελματική πορεία;
Θα συνιστούσες ΣΗΜΕΡΑ τον Δημήτρη τού 2009 σε κάποιον για να λάβει σωστές, αξιόπιστες, συγκροτημένες συμβουλές για την πανεπιστημιακή και επαγγελματική του πορεία;
Και, αν απάντησες «όχι» στην πιο πάνω ερώτηση, αν δεν θα έλεγες σε κάποιον άλλον ΣΗΜΕΡΑ να ακούσει τις συμβουλές τού Δημήτρη τού 2009, τότε γιατί στον λύκο να τον ακούσεις εσύ;
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση: Να μην είναι η αλλαγή πορείας πλεύσης μια εκλογικευμένη υπεκφυγή, εντάξει;
Καλές αποφάσεις εύχομαι! :)


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2014)

Εγώ βρίσκομαι κάπου στη μέση σε αυτό το θέμα. Από τη μια υπάρχει η επιθυμία να συνεχίσεις ό,τι ξεκίνησες για να το τελειώσεις κι από την άλλη υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της _εκλογικευμένης υπεκφυγής_ που λέει ο Ζαζ. 
Μιλώντας όχι σαν φιλόλογος, ούτε σαν χημικός αλλά με τις γνώσεις που απόκτησα σε ηλικία μικρότερη από τη δική σου όταν ξεκίνησα μεταπτυχιακά σε νέα χώρα, με νέες συνήθειες και με χίλια δυο προβλήματα και ύστερα από λίγους μήνες αποφάσισα να τα παρατήσω και να ξαναρχίσω από την αρχή αλλού: 
Εγώ για πολλά χρόνια το είχα καημό ότι δεν τελείωσα εκείνες τις σπουδές μου και θεωρούσα ότι ήταν μελανό σημείο στο βιογραφικό μου. Μου πέρασε όταν πριν μερικά χρόνια έκανα αίτηση για πανεπιστημιακή θέση στο τμήμα από το οποίο είχα φύγει και στη συνέντευξη είχα απέναντί μου τρεις, εκ των οποίων οι δύο ήταν παλιοί μου καθηγητές, αλλά δεν με θυμόντουσαν. Κι εγώ πάνω στην κουβέντα τους είπα ότι το ξέρω το τμήμα γιατί ήμουνα φοιτήτρια εκεί μια δεκαετία νωρίτερα, αλλά δεν ολοκλήρωσα τις σπουδές μου. Και τι ακολούθησε; ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Συνεχίσαμε να συζητάμε ελαφρά και φιλικά. Δεν επηρέασε καθόλου το αποτέλεσμα της συνέντευξης. 
Οπότε μην σε απασχολούν οι μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις των επιλογών σου. 

Τώρα, για τις βραχυπρόθεσμες: είσαι ήδη τέσσερα χρόνια στο Χημικό, που έχει τετραετείς σπουδές. Αυτό θεωρητικά σημαίνει ότι είσαι κοντά στο τέλος, οπότε ναι, θα ήταν κρίμα να τα παρατήσεις στο τελευταίο εξάμηνο. Εκτός αν χρωστάς 20-30 μαθήματα και δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες να τα περάσεις στο εγγύς μέλλον. 
Τώρα, αυτό που θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς είναι το αν θα θέλεις σε τέσσερα χρόνια να βρεθείς στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση σε κάποια άλλη σχολή. Και κρίνοντας από το πώς χαρακτηρίζεις το Χημικό στην αρχή και την ερώτηση αν είναι εύκολη σχολή η Αγγλική Φιλολογία, σκέφτομαι μήπως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το είδος των σπουδών αλλά οι σπουδές οι ίδιες και η διάθεση να σπουδάσεις. Δηλαδή η διάθεση να τρυπήσεις μερικά παντελόνια από το στρώσιμο στο γραφείο, που έλεγε η γιαγιά μου. Δυστυχώς, χωρίς στρώσιμο και διάβασμα δε γίνεται τίποτα. Αυτό το λέω όχι για να σου κάνω παρατήρηση, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να αποφασίζει με τι θα ασχοληθεί και το να μην έχεις πτυχίο δεν σε κάνει κατώτερο από κάποιον πτυχιούχο. 
Επίσης εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν υπάρχουν εύκολες και δύσκολες σπουδές γιατί σε κάθε κλάδο της επιστήμης μπορείς να εμβαθύνεις όσο θέλεις, ακόμα και σαν φοιτητής. Κι αυτό που φαίνεται εύκολο στον έναν ίσως να φαίνεται δύσκολο στον άλλο. 
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος να διαλέξεις διάλειμμα. Ούτε Χημικό, ούτε Αγγλική Φιλολογία. Τάιμ άουτ. Πήγαινε κάνε τη θητεία σου αν δεν την έχεις κάνει. Η απομάκρυνση από το συνηθισμένο περιβάλλον ίσως σε βοηθήσει να δεις τα πράγματα πιο καθαρά. Ελπίζω να μη φοβάσαι το στρατό και να θέλεις τις σπουδές για την αναβολή μόνο. 
Τέλος, άμα αυτό δεν σε συγκινεί, βρες μια ΜΚΟ που σου αρέσει και πήγαινε να περάσεις το επόμενο τρίμηνο να ασχολείσαι με ανθρώπους που σε χρειάζονται ή να σώσεις τις φώκιες ή να πας ομαδάρχης σε κατασκήνωση. Ή να χτίσεις μονοπάτι ανάμεσα σε δυο χωριά. Και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν τέτοια, κι αλλού. Κι ίσως χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ξένες γλώσσες σου. Το ζητούμενο είναι η απομάκρυνση από το συνηθισμένο περιβάλλον και η ενασχόληση με κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2014)

Κάτι ακόμα: αν το πρόβλημά σου ήταν μεταξύ άλλων η αδιαφορία των καθηγητών του Χημικού, μην περιμένεις περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον από τους αγγλοφιλόλογους. Έτσι είναι τα πανεπιστήμια. Αν θες πιο προσωπικές σχέσεις με τους καθηγητές, διάλεξε ένα επαρχιακό πανεπιστήμιο. Εγώ π.χ. σπούδασα στην Ξάνθη που όχι μόνο ήξερα όλους τους συμφοιτητές μου αλλά και φοιτητές από άλλα έτη και τμήματα, και τους καθηγητές τους συναντάγαμε στο δρόμο, στο σινεμά, στα εστιατόρια της πόλης και ξέραμε και τις οικογένειές τους, τα παιδιά τους κλπ. Και σε αντίθεση με γνωστούς μου που σπούδασαν σε Αθήνα- Πάτρα κοντά στα σπίτια τους, οι φιλίες ήταν πιο βαθιές και λίγο- πολύ παρακινούσε ο ένας τον άλλον στο διάβασμα.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2014)

Α, κι ένα τελευταίο πριν κατεβάσω τα ρολλά για σήμερα:
Οι σπουδές γίνονται για κάποιον λόγο. Προτείνω μια άσκηση που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει:
Πού θες να βρίσκεσαι στα 30 σου; 
Τι δουλειά θέλεις να κάνεις;
Πόσα λεφτά θέλεις να βγάζεις;
Σκέψου το και βρες σοβαρές και ρεαλιστικές απαντήσεις. Π.χ. αν έχεις αχρωματοψία δεν πρόκειται να γίνεις πιλότος. Το λαχείο δεν πρόκειται να το κερδίσεις, οπότε μην σχεδιάζεις με βάση αυτό. Φυσικά μπορείς να είσαι όσο φιλόδοξος θες. 
Και μετά ψάξε να δεις τι προσόντα θα χρειαστείς για να γίνεις αυτό που θες και πήγαινε απόκτησέ τα. 
Θες σε πέντε χρόνια να είσαι ανθοπώλης; Βρες πώς γίνεται κανείς ανθοπώλης και πώς διαχειρίζεται κανείς επιχείρηση. 
Θες να γίνεις ο επόμενος ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ; Δες τι ζητάει ο ΟΗΕ για να προσλάβει προσωπικό και πήγαινε μάθε το και μετά κάνε αίτηση στον ΟΗΕ. 
Αν επομένως αντιληφθείς ότι στα 30 θέλεις να είσαι καθηγητής αγγλικών, ε, ξέρεις τι να κάνεις.


----------



## dimitsos (May 15, 2014)

Ειλικρινά, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 

Απλά επειδή έχω άσχημες εμπειρείες από το χημικό αθηνών(αδιάφοροι καθηγητές, τελειωμένες εγκαταστάσεις και πολύ δύσκολα μαθήματα, από τα οποία χρωστάω τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μου), ρώτησα ποια είναι η πιο εύκολη σχολή για να μπορέσω να σπουδάσω επιτέλους κάτι και να ζήσω επιτέλους τη ζωή μου. Τόσα χρόνια έχω σαπίσει στο διάβασμα και δεν έχω βρει αντίκρυσμα πουθενά. Γι'αυτό και έκανα την παραπάνω ερώτηση...

Είμαι ανάμεσα σε Αγγλική Φιλολογία και ΦΠΨ.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι το ερώτημα που θα πρέπει να απαντήσεις πρώτα είναι το τι θέλεις να κάνεις αργότερα, όπως σου λέει η SBE παραπάνω, όχι το ποια σχολή είναι πιο εύκολη. 

Εξάλλου, το τελευταίο ερώτημα είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό: κάποιοι θα σου πουν το χημικό, άλλοι το ΦΠΨ, άλλοι φυσιοθεραπεία κτλ. Επίσης, μην περιμένεις μεγάλη αλλαγή από σχολή σε σχολή. Γενικώς στην Ελλάδα οι καθηγητές που δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον είναι λίγοι, οι κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις είναι προβληματικές (εγώ, ας πούμε, σπούδασα σε σχολή στην οποία μια χρονιά είχαμε καταρρεύσεις ταβανιού, δίναμε εξετάσεις καθισμένοι στο πάτωμα κτλ.), και γενικώς τα πανεπιστήμια υποφέρουν από τα συνηθισμένα προβλήματα: απεργίες, καταλήψεις, καθυστερήσεις, συχνά αναξιοκρατία και τέτοια. 

Το θέμα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι αν σου αρέσει το αντικείμενο της εκάστοτε σχολής καθώς και τι σκοπεύεις να το κάνεις όταν την τελειώσεις: σου αρέσει το αντικείμενο αρκετά ώστε να εμβαθύνεις σε αυτό, να αντιμετωπίσεις αργότερα τις συνθήκες εργασίας που υπάρχουν στον εκάστοτε τομέα; Μην ξεχνάς ότι η δουλειά που κάνουμε απασχολεί μεγάλο μέρος της ημέρας μας, οπότε είναι σημαντικό κατά τη γνώμη μου να σου αρέσει αρκετά ώστε να σε γεμίζει και να θέλεις να γίνεις δημιουργικός.


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Δημήτρη, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ απλό -και μην το πάρεις στραβά: είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις ένα πτυχίο ΑΕΙ; Γιατί φοβάμαι ότι πελαγοδρομείς και δεν σε βγάζει πουθενά. Αν, όπως λες, θέλεις απλώς να σπουδάσεις κάτι και να ζήσεις επιτέλους τη ζωή σου (που υποψιάζομαι ότι το δεύτερο έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα, και πολύ σωστά), ενδεχομένως θα ήταν πιο πρακτικό να αλλάξεις τελείως οπτική γωνία. Ξέρεις, το πτυχίο του πανεπιστημίου δεν είναι κανένα σούπερ ντούπερ ουάου φετίχ που μας κάνει καλύτερους ή εξυπνότερους από τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ τι θα σε έκανε πραγματικά ικανοποιημένο (δεν λέω ευτυχισμένο για να μη γίνω νιου έιτζ μελό); Για παράδειγμα, ξέρω άνθρωπο που σπούδασε γιατρός επειδή επέμενε η οικογένειά του, αλλά τις ελεύθερες ώρες του ασχολιόταν με κάθε λογής μηχάνημα επειδή το δικό του όνειρο ήταν να γίνει μηχανικός. Μη ρίχνεις μπαλωθιές στα τυφλά. Άκου τι σου λέει και η SBE πιο πάνω: κάνε ένα διάλειμμα (έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα παραδέρνεις και δεν σε βγάζει πουθενά), ασχολήσου με πράγματα που σου αρέσουν πραγματικά και, πού ξέρεις, ίσως κάποιο από αυτά γίνει το αυριανό σου επάγγελμα. Όμως, φίλε μου, πάρε μια ανάσα γιατί σε βλέπω εντελώς πελαγωμένο.


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Εντάξει, και γι' άλλη μια φορά γράφαμε τα ίδια πράγματα την ίδια στιγμή.


----------



## dimitsos (May 15, 2014)

Ίσως σας φανεί περίεργο, αλλά δουλεύω ήδη σε μία επιχείρηση. 
Παρόλα αυτά όμως, έχω βάλει ως προσωπικό στόχο να τελειώσω ένα ΑΕΙ και ας μην εξασκήσω το επάγγελμα.
Απλά να το έχω σαν εναλλακτική λύση, σε περίπτωση που τύχει καμια στραβή. Είναι αυτό που λένε, μάθε τέχνη κι ασ'την.

Ίσως να μη σκέφτομαι σωστά.
Μπορεί να σκέφτομαι εντελώς ανόητα και παιδικά. 

Έχετε δίκιο. 
Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνω ένα διαλειμματάκι και να ξεφύγω λίγο με την καλή έννοια.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Εντάξει, και γι' άλλη μια φορά γράφαμε τα ίδια πράγματα την ίδια στιγμή.




Ήθελα να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω που λέει η Μπέρνι -και με όλο το θάρρος κι εγώ- ότι είναι συχνά χρήσιμη η αναζήτηση κάποιου ανθρώπου με τον οποίο μπορεί κανείς να συζητήσει πράγματα που τον απασχολούν ώστε να αποφασίσει καλύτερα ο ίδιος μετά τι θέλει να κάνει. Τώρα, αν ο άνθρωπος αυτός θα είναι φίλος μας, Λεξιλόγος, σύμβουλος σπουδών ή ψυχοθεραπευτής, είναι εντελώς υποκειμενική και προσωπική απόφαση. Χρειάζεται όμως καμιά φορά αυτό που λέμε στο χωριό μου sounding board (:)), ένας άνθρωπος δηλαδή που βοηθάει να ακούσουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Κατ' αρχάς, να πω ότι δεν νομίζω ότι σκέφτεσαι ανόητα ή παιδικά. Ίσως απλώς να έχεις κουραστεί και να χρειάζεσαι μια απόσταση προτού πάρεις την απόφασή σου. 
Ωστόσο, γι' αυτό


dimitsos said:


> Είναι αυτό που λένε, μάθε τέχνη κι ασ'την.


νομίζω πως το «άστην» δεν είναι πια και πολύ αποδοτικό επαγγελματικά. Για να είναι κανείς καλός στο αντικείμενό του, χρειάζεται να έχει επαφή με αυτό καθημερινά, να συναναστρέφεται συναδέλφους, να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις, τέτοια. Θέλω να πω, ίσως είναι πιο χρήσιμο να στραφεί κανείς κάπου όταν έχει πια πάρει την απόφαση να αλλάξει επάγγελμα. Αλλά γι' αυτό είναι χρήσιμο να έχει μια εικόνα για το πού θέλει να πάει.

Για να το φέρω και στο σινάφι μας, υπάρχουν εξαιρετικοί μεταφραστές που δεν έχουν πτυχίο ΑΕΙ, όπως και κακοί, κάκιστοι μεταφραστές που έχουν. Φαντάζομαι πως αυτό θα ισχύει και σε άλλα επαγγέλματα, με κάποιες λίγες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Να συμπληρώσω στα όσα λέει η Παλ ως προς το "άστηνα". Στην εποχή μας που οι εξελίξεις σε όλους τους τομείς τρέχουν με ιλιγγιώδεις ταχύτητες, πόσο χρήσιμο θα σου είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε πτυχίο ύστερα από Χ χρόνια όταν η ενασχόλησή σου με το αντικείμενο θα έχει σταματήσει Χ χρόνια πριν; Ακόμα και για το "αμαρτωλό" δημόσιο, ενδέχεται να ανακαλύψεις πως θα πρέπει να ξαναπιάσεις το νήμα από εκεί που το άφησες, να προσθέσεις καμιά δεκαριά πόντους ακόμα και μόνο τότε να προχωρήσεις. Εκτός αν παράλληλα με ό,τι κάνεις, παρακολουθείς και τις εξελίξεις στην "αφημένη" τέχνη σου. Το βρίσκεις εφικτό; 

Και πόσο πρακτικό είναι να αναλώνεσαι σε ένα plan b πριν καν ολοκληρώσεις ένα plan a;
Λέξη κλειδί; Focus!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

Εμένα μη μου δίνετε σημασία, έχω δική μου «ατζέντα»:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=185696&viewfull=1#post185696


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εμένα μη μου δίνετε σημασία, έχω δική μου «ατζέντα»:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=185696&viewfull=1#post185696



Με ωμέγα κάνει μεγαλύτερω κρώτω, μπρε! :twit:


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Να προσθέσω κάτι σχετικό με τη νέα πληροφορία που μας έδωσες (ότι ήδη εργάζεσαι). 
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις μια δουλειά σήμερα κλπ κλπ. Αυτά τα ξέρουμε. Το κακό είναι ότι γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι για πολλούς εξίσου δύσκολο να αφήσουμε τη δουλειά μας. 
Μήπως ένας από τους λόγους που ήταν άσχημη η φοιτητική σου εμπειρία είναι ότι δεν έχεις αφοσιωθεί πλήρως σε αυτή; Χωρίς κάποια σημαντική αλλαγή, πάλι το ίδιο θα είναι και μετά.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Νομίζω πρέπει να φτιάξουμε επιτροπή η Παλ, η Μπερνη κι εγώ. 



dimitsos said:


> για να μπορέσω να σπουδάσω επιτέλους κάτι και να ζήσω επιτέλους τη ζωή μου



ΟΚ, νομίζω εντοπίσαμε το πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω να κάθεσαι γιατί μπορεί να σου έρθει κατακούτελα το επόμενο:
Τη ζωή σου τη ζεις αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν θα αρχίσει αύριο ή μεθαύριο ή μετά το πτυχίο. Συγκεκριμένα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτα μετά το πτυχίο. Γιατί τη ζωή τη ζούμε από μέσα, όχι απ'έξω. 
Αυτό στο οποίο μπορεί να βοηθήσει ένα πτυχίο είναι το ότι όσο περισσότερα μαθαίνουμε, τόσο περισσότερα και περισσότερους συναντάμε και ίσως κάπου εκεί να βρούμε νέα ενδιαφέροντα ή νέους τρόπους ζωής. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει καμία βεβαιότητα ότι θα συμβεί αυτό σε όλους. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι εμφανώς συμβαίνει σε λίγους, στους περισσότερους αν συμβαίνει συμβαίνει με μικρό βαθμό. 

Πίσω στα πρακτικά: ναι, ένα πτυχίο βοηθάει επαγγελματικά σε πολλούς κλάδους. Τώρα μιλάω σαν κάτοικος εξωτερικού, στη χώρα που συναντάς μεγαλοστελέχη τραπεζών με πτυχίο θεολογίας ή φυσικής αγωγής- το πτυχίο ήταν απαραίτητο για να αποδείξουν στους εργοδότες ότι μπορούν να μάθουν και να σκέφτονται, το αντικείμενο των σπουδών ήταν δευτερεύον. 
Ο λόγος που οι κύριοι πιο πάνω σου είπαν να στρωθείς να πάρεις το πτυχίο σου είναι γιατί είναι η πιο λογική κίνηση με το μικρότερο κόστος.
Εγώ θα το συμπλήρωνα ως εξής: ακόμα κι αν χρωστάς ένα σωρό μαθήματα, κάποια μαθήματα τα πέρασες. Και επίσης έμαθες κάμποση φυσική- χημεία- μαθηματικά. Αν είναι να αλλάξεις σχολή, γιατί κολλάς στα ΑΕΙ; Γιατί όχι σε ΤΕΙ; Γιατί να μην κοιτάξεις να μετακινηθείς σε κάποιον κλάδο που θα μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτά που ήδη έχεις μάθει; Γιατί δεν πας να κάνεις π.χ. Οινολογία (ΤΕΙ Αθήνας);
Θα μου πεις τι θα το κάνω το πτυχίο της οινολογίας; Ε, συγγνώμη, εσύ δεν είπες μάθε τέχνη κι άστηνε; Ό,τι θα κάνεις και το πτυχίο της αγγλικής φιλολογίας. 

Και υποψιάζομαι ότι ο λόγος που ζητάς απόψεις τώρα είναι γιατί οι εξετάσεις πλησιάζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Με τα γκρίζα γράμματα, γράφουμε εκτός θέματος. Ή και εντός, καμιά φορά...



SBE said:


> Γιατί δεν πας να κάνεις π.χ. Οινολογία (ΤΕΙ Αθήνας); Θα μου πεις τι θα το κάνω το πτυχιο της οινολογίας;


Ναι, πραγματικά, τι να κάνεις το πτυχίο σε έναν από τους πιο παραγωγικούς, πιο δυναμικούς, πιο εξωστρεφείς κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας; Θυμίστε μου πότε ήταν η τελευταία απεργία σταφυλοπαραγωγών στην Ελλάδα; Μάλλον στη μεταβατική περίοδο, ανάμεσα στα τελειώματα των σταφιδοπαραγωγών και στην έναρξη της σύγχρονης ελληνικής οινοπαραγωγής...



SBE said:


> Νομίζω πρέπει να φτιάξουμε επιτροπή η Παλ, η Μπερνη κι εγώ.


Να πείτε όμως και πότε και πού θα συνεδριάσετε, να κόψουμε εισιτήριο, ναι;


----------



## azimuthios (May 15, 2014)

Εγώ δεν θα μπω σχεδόν καθόλου στα εργασιακά. Θα πω μόνο ότι 3,60 παίρνουν στην κυριολεξία πια οι καθηγητές στα φροντιστήρια και αν δεν έχεις κύκλο για ιδιαίτερα... Οπότε αποφασίζεις εσύ. 

Θα απαντήσω όμως στην ερώτηση που θέτεις. Όχι, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη σχολή η αγγλική φιλολογία αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω από ένα πτυχίο. Έχει μπόλικο διάβασμα, μετράνε αρκετά οι παρακολουθήσεις, έχει και εργασίες ή πρότζεκτ ανάλογα τον καθηγητή. 

Όσο για το αν είναι καλή ή όχι, εγώ πιστεύω (επειδή την ξέρω καλά, αλλά και έχω φοιτητές που μόλις αποφοίτησαν) ότι είναι καλή για κάποιον που θέλει να ψαχτεί μόνος του, όπως σχεδόν όλες οι καλές σχολές στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχουν καθηγητές που εμπνέουν και εμπνέονται. Υπάρχουν και ακόμα καθηγητές από τα παλιά που είναι η χειρότερη μορφή δημοσίου υπαλλήλου ή ψωνισμένοι ή και τα δύο. Αν προσεγγίσεις τους πρώτους και δείξεις ενδιαφέρον και αναλάβεις εργασίες ή ό,τι άλλο, τότε θα περάσεις καλά στη σχολή και θα σου μείνει κάτι ως εφόδιο για το μέλλον. Αν πας εκεί για να πάρεις ένα πτυχίο απλώς με τη μικρότερη δυνατή προσπάθεια, τότε θα το πάρεις στο τέλος, αλλά δεν θα θυμάσαι μετά από μερικά χρόνια σε ποια σχολή πήγες και γιατί... 

Αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

dimitsos said:


> Έχω μπει στο site της σχολής κι έχω κατεβάσει και τον οδηγό σπουδών του τμήματος



Προτείνω να τον διαβάσεις κιόλας. Αν δεν νιώσεις ρίγη ενδιαφέροντος για κάποια απ' όσα περιγράφονται στις σελίδες 47-106, αν δεν νιώσεις την ανάγκη να πας να αγοράσεις αγγλικά βιβλία για αυτά τα θέματα και να αρχίσεις να προετοιμάζεσαι από τώρα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν το βλέπεις αρκετά ζεστά το θέμα.


----------



## Irini (May 15, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με όλους τους προλαλήσαντες και να προσθέσω ότι το ΦΠΨ, τουλάχιστον όταν πήγαινα εγώ (κλείνω τα 40 το Σεπτέμβρη), ήταν πάνω-κάτω όπως περιγράφει ο Αζιμούθιος την Αγγλική Φιλολογία.

Να προσθέσω επίσης, ότι οι επιλογές σου δείχνουν πως δεν το έχεις καλοσκεφτεί. Δεν είναι παρόμοιες οι δύο σχολές (άλλο που στο ΦΠΨ θα πρέπει να θυμηθείς τ' Αρχαία σου και όλα τα άλλα φιλολογικά ό,τι κατεύθυνση και να επιλέξεις) και δεν έχουν τίποτα κοινό με το Χημικό. Με λίγα λόγια ξανασκέψου το.

Υ.Γ. Είσαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ (καλώς ήρθες μπάι δε γουέι), οπότε δεν γνωρίζεις το παρακάτω factoid (κάποιος να λινκάρει την σχετική συζήτηση για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε): τέτοια ταύτιση απόψεων από ούλους μας εδώ μέσα είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Πρέπει να το κορνιζώσουμε το νήμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Irini said:


> [...] τέτοια ταύτιση απόψεων από ούλους μας εδώ μέσα είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Πρέπει να το κορνιζώσουμε το νήμα!



Ειρήνη, μάλλον δεν διάβασες το νήμα με την προσήκουσα προσοχή.  Απλώς συνοψίσαμε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα, αλλά ταύτιση δεν θα το έλεγα...


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, πραγματικά, τι να κάνεις το πτυχίο σε έναν από τους πιο παραγωγικούς, πιο δυναμικούς, πιο εξωστρεφείς κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας;



Δόκτορα, να σου θυμίσω ότι το ΤΕΙ οινολογίας και τεχνολογίας ποτών της Δράμας έκλεισε, δηλαδή δεν είναι κλάδος σπουδών χωρίς προβλήματα. Αλλά το "τι να το κάνεις" δεν το είπα για να υποτιμήσω τον κλάδο, αλλά για να θυμίσω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος τις σπουδές και να μην εργαστεί στο αντικείμενο αυτό. Μην τον κάνεις να αισθάνεται ότι αν κάνει αυτή την αλλαγή θα πρέπει μετά ντε και καλά να γίνει οινολόγος. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος εσωτερικής μεταγραφής από ΑΕΙ σε ΤΕΙ ή αν αλληλοαναγνωρίζονται κάποια μαθήματα, αλλά αν ήταν να αλλάξω κλάδο και δεν είχα πολύ δυνατή άποψη, θα κοίταζα την κοντινή αλλαγή κι όχι την δραστική. 

Edit: υπάρχει και η τεχνολογία τροφίμων. Κι άλλες τεχνολογικές σπουδές που χρησιμεύει η χημεία.



drsiebenmal said:


> Να πείτε όμως και πότε και πού θα συνεδριάσετε, να κόψουμε εισιτήριο, ναι;


Μάλλον σε κανένα κλειστό γυμναστήριο με εγκαταστάσεις ελευθέρας πάλης.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ειρήνη, μάλλον δεν διάβασες το νήμα με την προσήκουσα προσοχή.  Απλώς συνοψίσαμε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα, αλλά ταύτιση δεν θα το έλεγα...



Μην τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα. Εγώ βλέπω ό,τι κι η Ειρήνη.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δόκτορα, να σου θυμίσω ότι το ΤΕΙ οινολογίας και τεχνολογίας ποτών της Δράμας έκλεισε, δηλαδή δεν είναι κλάδος σπουδών χωρίς προβλήματα.


Ι see dead TEI, then... http://www.minedu.gov.gr/publications/docs2013/130621_MHX_D_GEL.pdf


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Ε, προφανώς είχα δει το επεισόδιο του κλεισίματος κι όχι το επεισόδιο της σωτηρίας.


----------



## dimitsos (May 15, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αναλυτικές σας απαντήσεις στα ερωτηματά μου.

Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο και να μη σας ζαλίσω άλλο. 
Θέλω απλά λίγη βοήθεια σχετικά με το τι θα ακολουθήσω.

Θεωρείτε ότι το Παιδαγωγικό Αθηνών είναι πιο εύκολο από την Αγγλική Φιλολογία και το ΦΠΨ??

Έχω ρωτήσει πολλά άτομα και όλοι, μα όλοι μου λένε ότι Παιδαγωγικό είναι η πιο εύκολη σχολή ΑΕΙ, αφού το 82,5% των φοιτητών παίρνει πτυχίο σε 4 ακριβώς χρόνια. Ακολουθεί η σχολή της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας με 78% και μετά το ΦΠΨ με 62%. Από τις τελευταίες στην κατάταξη είναι το Χημικό Αθήνας, που ήμουν εγώ, αφού μόνο το 25% παίρνει πτυχίο στην ώρα του.

Εσείς τι γνώμη έχετε??
Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να τελειώσω μία σχολή ΑΕΙ που να μην έχει τόση πολύ δυσκολία, όσο η προηγούμενη σχολή μου. Τα παιδαγωγικά και ιδαίτερα τα παιδιά, μου αρέσουν πολύ. Ειλικρινά, έφτυνα αίμα για να την τελειώσω και δεν θέλω να ξαναπεράσω το ίδιο λούκι.


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

Δημήτρη, είδες ότι πολλά μέλη μας σε αντιμετώπισαν με συμπάθεια χωρίς να σε γνωρίζουν και έσπευσαν να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους με ειλικρίνεια και καλή διάθεση (ελπίζω αυτό να φάνηκε). Η τελευταία σου αποστροφή όμως είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχει επάνω τους αρνητική επίδραση. Κινδυνεύεις να φανείς (δεν λέω ότι είσαι) ένα άτομο που γυρνάει από δω κι από κει σαν ανεμοδούρα. Απ' ό,τι μας λες έχεις δουλειά (έστω, μια όποια δουλειά, όχι την καλύτερη στον κόσμο), και μια σχολή για να σπουδάζεις, συνδυασμός γεγονότων που λείπει από πολλούς συνομηλίκους σου. Επομένως η ζωή δεν σου έχει φερθεί ιδιαίτερα σκληρά μέχρι τώρα. Θα σου έλεγα να μην την προκαλείς. Αν θέλεις να ξεφύγεις από την τωρινή σου κατάσταση, κάνε ό,τι σου είπε η SBE: άλλαξε περιβάλλον. Ή άλλαξε φίλους. Ή άλλαξε κοπέλα.

Και για αρχή, άλλαξε το λατινικό ερωτηματικό με ελληνικό


----------



## dimitsos (May 15, 2014)

OK συγνώμη τότε... Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναποστάρω...


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

Ισα ίσα, να ξαναποστάρεις και να μου ζητήσεις το λόγο γιατί σε αδικώ. Πού κάνω λάθος; mg:


----------



## dimitsos (May 15, 2014)

Όχι όχι δε με αδικείς καθόλου. Δίκιο έχεις. Το παρατράβηξα λιγάκι...


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

Δεν πειράζει. Άλλωστε δεν είσαι μοναδικός σ' αυτό. Ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν στα είκοσί τους τι θέλουν να κάνουν στη ζωή τους. Εδώ που τα λέμε, και στα εικοσιπέντε και στα εικοσιέξι και στα τριάντα πάλι λίγοι είναι. Για να μη σου πω ότι ξέρω και πολύ μεγαλύτερους που δεν έχουν κατασταλάξει, :laugh: ή άλλους που δεν θα κατασταλάξουν μέχρι να πεθάνουν. :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (May 15, 2014)

Δημήτρη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θυμώνεις και να μην ξαναποστάρεις. Εκτός και αν δεν έχεις λόγο, οπότε πάσο... 

Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο Εάριον, είσαι νέος και δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Δεν είσαι ο μόνος και ελπίζω να μη σπεύσουν να σε κρίνουν αυστηρά. Κανείς δεν ήξερε στα είκοσι φεύγα του τι θέλει να κάνει ακριβώς, οπότε δεν διαφέρεις από όλους τους υπόλοιπους. 

Φιλική μου γνώμη είναι ότι ψάχνεις με λάθος κριτήρια. Εύκολη γίνεται η σχολή που μας αρέσει και/ή αγαπάμε και δύσκολη αυτή που σιχαινόμαστε, ανεξάρτητα από τις στατιστικές. Βαρετό ένα μάθημα που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε και/ή δεν δίνουμε τη δέουσα προσοχή και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το μάθημα που κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει, αλλά εμάς μας κάνει κλικ, που λένε. 

Επομένως, θα σε προέτρεπα να κάνεις ό,τι σου είπε ο νίκελ παραπάνω. Διάβασε τους οδηγούς σπουδών, πάρε πληροφορίες για τα μαθήματα και τους καθηγητές δίχως να κοιτάς στατιστικές και πόσο εύκολη ή δύσκολη είναι. Δεν σου λέω να πας να επιλέξεις ιατρική αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά εφόσον θέλεις οπωσδήποτε ένα πτυχίο, διάλεξε με κριτήριο τι σου ταιριάζει, τι ενδιαφέροντα έχεις και αν αυτά τα κριτήρια δεν υπάρχουν, τότε με κριτήριο τι μπορεί να σε κάνει δυνητικά να ενδιαφερθείς ή ποια δεξιότητα μπορεί να έχεις, ώστε εσύ να την τελειώσεις πιο εύκολα. Νομίζω ότι αυτές οι γνώμες και τα ποσοστά ευκολίας μόνο να σε μπερδέψουν και να σε παραπλανήσουν μπορούν και να σε αποτρέψουν από μια σχολή στην οποία ίσως τελικά εσύ θα διέπρεπες. Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι ΑΕΙ ντε και καλά, καθώς υπάρχουν καλά ΤΕΙ που θεωρητικά είναι και πιο εύκολα, αν θέλεις να μιλήσουμε γι' αυτό. 

Οπότε, η επιλογή είναι δική σου, απλώς δες εσύ τι πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να κάνεις. Άλλο Παιδαγωγικό, άλλο Αγγλική Φιλολογία, άλλο ΦΠΨ. Για να περάσεις χημικό σημαίνει ότι τα πήγαινες καλύτερα στη θετική κατεύθυνση. Αν πας στο ΦΠΨ θα την "παλέψεις" με τα αρχαία άραγε; Ορίστε, σου βάζω και κριτήριο που ίσως δεν έχεις λάβει υπόψη σου. 

Και θα με συγχωρήσεις, αλλά νομίζω πως ταιριάζει ένα σχόλιό μου για τον ανύπαρκτο επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό που θα σε απέτρεπε ίσως από το χημικό εξαρχής...


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Αυτό με τα ΤΕΙ που λέι ο Άζι ήθελα να το γράψω κι εγώ, αλλά είπα ότι μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί κανένας. Θεωρητικά τα ΤΕΙ περιμένω κι εγώ να είναι ευκολότερα, λόγω της πρακτικότερης φύσης τους και του ότι μπαίνεις σε αυτά με χαμηλότερη βαθμολογία απ'ό,τι στα ΤΕΙ. Αν εξαιρέσουμε μερικά που ίσως σου φανούν άσχετα, π.χ. μηχανολογικά, υπάρχουν πολλά που θα μπορούσες να αξιοποιήσεις τις γνώσεις που ήδη έχεις από τη χημεία. Τεχνολογία τροφίμων ανέφερα, οινολογία ανέφερα, να πω και τους βοηθούς ιατρικών εργαστηρίων ή φαρμακείων; Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πτυχίο, αλλά μάλλον θα υπάρχει. Εκτός πια αν το πέρασμα από το Χημικό σε έκανε να βγάζεις σπυράκια όποτε βλέπεις εργαστήριο. 

Για τον επαγγελματκό προσανατολισμό έχω κι εγώ να πω πολλά, Άζι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Να προσθέσω ότι εγώ είμαι σε αυτούς που δεν θα κατασταλάξουν ποτέ. 
Έχω κάνει σπουδές σε άσχετους μεταξύ τους κλάδους και έχω εργαστεί σε ακόμα πιο άσχετες μεταξύ τους δουλειές. Όταν τα έκανα αυτά νόμιζα ότι είμαι μια αποτυχία, τώρα που έχω αρχίσει να μεγαλώνω βλέπω ότι τελικά όλα μπορούν να συνδεθούν και όλα είναι ωφέλιμα. Αρκεί να βρεις πώς συνδέονται. Και ναι, υπάρχουν εργοδότες που πληρώνουν αδρά αυτούς με τα βιογραφικά που μοιάζουν σαλάτα. Πολύ περισσότερο από αυτούς με το βιογραφικό - μονόδρομο.


----------



## Mperdemebos (Jul 2, 2018)

*Ερώτηση σχετικά με ένα εγχείρημα που σκέφτομαι να κάνω*



dimitsos said:


> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Είμαι 24 ετών και μετά από 4 χρόνια παραμονής στη σχολή του χημικού Αθήνας, αποφάσισα να πάρω διαγραφή. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δε μου άρεσε καθόλου τελικά το τμήμα και οι καθηγητές ήταν μερικώς έως παντελώς αδιάφοροι. Έτσι, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, αποφάσισα να ξαναδώσω πανελλαδικές για να περάσω σε ένα άλλο τμήμα, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να σπουδάσω κάτι.
> 
> ...




Γεια σας,

Είμαι καινούριο μέλος και δεν γνωρίζω αν γράψω στο σωστό σημείο.
Ωστοσο,αν η ανάρτηση μου έπρεπε να βρίσκετε σε κάποια 
άλλη κατηγορία παρακαλώ μετακινήσετε την.

Είμαι μαθητής της Γ Λυκείου (του χρόνου θα πάω γ Λυκείου )
Και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά με τις δυσκολίες που έχει 
Η αγγλική φιλολογια ως σχολή για κάποιον με επίπεδο γνώσεων Α2+
Γνωρίζω ότι είναι χαμηλό για αγγλική φιλολογια αλλά πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσα 
Με συστηματικό διάβασμα μέσα στην σχολή να ανταπεξέλθω 
Και τελικά να καταφέρω να ολοκληρώσω την σχολή;
Φυσικά και είναι πρόθυμος να κάνω την προσπάθεια .

Ποια είναι η γνώση σας;
Περιμένω απαντήσεις σας.


----------



## Mperdemebos (Jul 2, 2018)

Μεταξύ των σπουδών σου από ποια αισθάνθηκες ότι σε ολοκλήρωνε 
Περισσότερο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2018)

Γεια σου, Μπερδεμένε. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να μη φιλοξενούνται στο δικό μας φόρουμ σημερινοί φοιτητές της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας. Θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο δικό τους εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ για να λύσεις τις απορίες σου.


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2018)

nickel said:


> Γεια σου, Μπερδεμένε. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να μη φιλοξενούνται στο δικό μας φόρουμ σημερινοί φοιτητές της Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας. Θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο δικό τους εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ για να λύσεις τις απορίες σου.



Εγώ πήρα πτυχίο Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια, ενώ ήμουν ήδη πτυχιούχος του ΕΜΠ. Θα έλεγα ότι σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι καλά αγγλικά, δεν αρκεί το Α2. Από την άλλη, έχεις ένα χρόνο για να τα βελτιώσεις -κι αν μπορέσεις να περάσεις τις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις, τότε σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις και τη σχολή.


----------

